
Plato and Object Oriented Programming - ElFuturero
http://www.richardfarrar.com/plato-and-object-oriented-programming/
======
ElFuturero
Reading about Plato's Theory of Forms, I was struck about how similar the
concept seemed to Object Oriented Programming (to my limited understanding of
it). A quick Google search revealed someone else had also seen the
similarities and wrote a blog post about it.

